
We’re letting China win the 5G race. It’s time to catch up - rjzzleep
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/were-letting-china-win-the-5g-race-its-time-to-catch-up/2019/12/16/da74dcca-1c56-11ea-8d58-5ac3600967a1_story.html
======
aritmo
Is the Trump attack on Huawei a way to catch up with them because they did the
work and we did not?

